# Telefonica Deutschland 11818 Abrechnungsfehler ?



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

auf meiner März 2006 Abrechnung von T-COM sind 93,11Euro exkl MwSt. die angeblich durch Nutzung der Rufnummer 11818 angfallen sind.
andere Betreiber ist der Posten , Telefonica Deutschland als Anbieter

Detailes die zum [...] führen:
1.)
die Telefonnummer ist an einer Fritz Box und es werden nur VoIP Gespräche mit 1&1 gefuehrt (Flatrate, DSL) . keine anderen Gespraeche sind über die T-COM Nummer ausgewiesen.
2.)
die Fritz Box dokumentiert alle Gespräche, im Speicher sind keine 11818 Telefonate gelistet
3.)
Anruf bei dem Call center von Telefonica 0800-1656641 gibt die Detailes das angeblich nur an zwei tagen und gehäuft auf ein kurzes Zeitfenster viele Anrufe erfolgt sein sollen
4.)
die Daten der fritz Box weisen für das Zeitfenster eingehende Anrufe von unbekannt aus die sehr kurz sind 0,00  bis 0,01

ich erstatte Anzeige gegen Telefonica , heute.

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (24 März 2006)

HJH schrieb:
			
		

> ich erstatte Anzeige gegen Telefonica , heute.


Wieso gegen DIE? Die Nummer wird zwar über deren Netz verwendet, Anbieter ist aber jemand anderes, siehe z. B. w*w.11818.com oder suche mal unter Google nach der 11818.
Außerdem stellt sich die Frage, ob die Kurzwahlnummer überhaupt mit VoIP angewählt werden kann und wenn nicht, wer sie von Deinem Telefonanschluss aus manuell gewählt hatte. Bist Du der einzige, der Zugriff auf den Telefonanschluss hat? Oft liegt das Problem viel näher, als man meinen mag - eine Strafanzeige ist dahingehend eher nicht erfolgversprechend.


----------



## technofreak (6 Juni 2010)

*AW: Telefonica Deutschland 11818 Abrechnungsfehler ?*

Telefonauskunft : "Kostenlos" ist nicht umsonst - n-tv.de


> "Kostenlos" ist nicht umsonst
> Nur wer sich ganz kurz fasst, zahlt tatsächlich nichts.
> Verbraucherschützer gehen gegen die Werbung für die angeblich kostenlose Telefonauskunft 11818 vor.


http://www.vz-berlin.de/UNIQ127583906917670/link745121A.html


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin
> 03.06.2010
> 11818 …. von wegen kostenlos
> Seit 1. Juni 2010 gibt es ein neues Telekommunikationsangebot – und zwar "11818 – Deutschlands erste kostenlose Telefonauskunft". Entgegen der großartigen Werbung und eigenen Presseverlautbarungen gibt es die Auskunft weder kostenlos noch besonders günstig. Wer sehr genau – am besten mit starker Lupe – hinschaut, stellt fest, dass nur die erste Minute kostenlos ist, danach für jede weitere Minute 99 Cent gefordert werden.


----------

